

Benchmarks for the brand new Compute GPU on Amazon EC2 - timf
http://blog.cyclecomputing.com/2010/11/a-couple-more-nails-in-the-coffin-of-the-private-compute-cluster-gpu-on-cloud.html

======
jacquesm
Is there any actual explanation of how an EC2 instance would perform better
than a physical machine ?

I find that kind of hard to believe.

~~~
timf
It only mentions using the same two GPUs (dual Nvidia M2050 GPU units), not
the same overall setup. Before the bandwidth graph that shows EC2 really
beating out the native setup, note this comment:

"Note the capped PCIe speeds in the client hardware are likely due to
motherboard and chipset differences."

